# Gathering Part 2 This August?



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I thought that I would get the ball rolling considering the Michigan Sportsman Outing 2. Last year all that attended had a BLAST!!! I am hoping that we can get it together again this summer! Durand is my choice again, they had everything and the people there went out of their way to make us feel welcome. One gentlemen in particular supplied my wife with shells as well as use of his Beretta 12 guage. now she is hooked and it is due to all that were there. Please post if you are interested in attending and whatever else you think we need to know!

------------------
ONE shot, ONE kill..No excuses, no exceptions EVER!!


----------



## BowDad (Jul 19, 2000)

I'll be there!

------------------
"We shall never achieve harmony with land, any more than we shall achieve absolute justice or liberty for people. In these higher aspirations the important thing is not to achieve, but to strive." Aldo Leopold 1887-1948


----------



## Stalker (May 15, 2000)

Wouldn't want to miss a chance to do some shootn'and eatn'. Had a great time last year. How Does August 4th sound?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Sounds like the same weekend as last year and that's one that definitely won't work for me.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

How about the 11th? So as to let Steve be there..... The sooner we get the date set the better. The date doesnt really matter to me so go ahead and make some suggestions and we will go from there. Lets make this happen again!!

------------------
ONE shot, ONE kill..No excuses, no exceptions EVER!!


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

I'd like to attend; couldn't make it last year......was originally on call, but then my emergency gall bladder surgery got in the way. My call schedule comes out relatively early; the sooner I have a date, the better the chance I'll have on making it. Keep me posted!


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Count Ruth and I in. We won't miss it if it is at all possible to be there. We will most likely be camping at Walnut hills again.

------------------
Sarge

Live your conscience. Leave others to theirs.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

OK, lets call it August 11th for now. I havent seen Curdog posting in a while..... Is he still around? if not, is there another Durand Club member willing to be the go between? Sarge, we have a new tent that goes up in 5 seconds so you wont have us to laugh at  Lets get this going!!

------------------
ONE shot, ONE kill..No excuses, no exceptions EVER!!


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I'm new to this form but by your Aug. outing I take it there aren't many salmon fishermen here. This is the time of the year to fill the smokers. After Labor Day to Sept 14 is down time for these kinda things.

------------------


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Darn!! 333 You've taken away half of the draw by having a new tent.

------------------
Sarge

Live your conscience. Leave others to theirs.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Now that the Cabelas Outing is on, I thought that I would keep the summer outing on top of the post. I am hoping that some more people will start to give their input.

------------------
ONE shot, ONE kill..No excuses, no exceptions EVER!!


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Can't promise anything right now but I would like to come and do some shoot'in.


----------



## bonasabuster (Oct 17, 2000)

well i have never shot at targets before but im willing to try.maybe someone can teach me.after the cabelas meeting you can count me in on this one too! just how far will i have to drive i can make dundee in about 2 hrs?


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Trout, and all. Unless someone did it on their own we did not pay the club directly last year. We gave a nice gift for door prize, and that was all that had been planned in advance. I felt a bit sheepish afterward for it but we did increase their normal intake for Trap and Skeet by quite a bit and cleaned up really well after ourselves so they had no extra work or cost created by us. I think a 5 or 10 percent share would be appropriate. If wee took in only $100 we would still be able give them a portion, and still have a door prize and some event prizes. I don't want to coordinate this year, but am willing to provide suggestions or advice if asked. I will rotate back into a coordinator's spot in the future perhaps. This year I just want to show up and enjoy.

------------------
Sarge

Live your conscience. Leave others to theirs.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

As for not knowing how to shoot clays, show up and you will learn!! I had never shot them and neither had my wife. That all changed last summer, I think that she had more fun than I did. I think that offering the club some money is a good idea, if they will take it. I know that there were offers made during the event and no one would take the money. First, lets get a date set and go from there.

------------------
ONE shot, ONE kill..No excuses, no exceptions EVER!!


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Would love to do whatever I can. We can go back and forth with email so that we dont have to bother everyone with the ins and outs. Sound cool? [email protected]

------------------
ONE shot, ONE kill..No excuses, no exceptions EVER!!


----------



## SAK (Dec 12, 2000)

This sounds like fun. I'm kinda new here but would like to be there. One question...Where is Durand?


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Trout, any word on the weekend of August 18th?

------------------
ONE shot, ONE kill..No excuses, no exceptions EVER!!


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Cool!! I know that it is early but I would like to get things set as soon as possible. Tell everyone that you know, tis is going to happen!!


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

I'm only a little lost, but I think I haven't seen a final on the date. Was it the 11th of august? Thats the last one I knew of. PLEASEE let us all know. Some of the summers reservation desks are opening in a few days, to set up for the premier campsites.


----------

